# where do the locals eat?



## rlbonds (Sep 22, 2008)

I saw this topic covered a few months ago, but I can't find the post. I was wondering what are the locals favorite places to eat in the Gulf Shores/Orange Beach/Foley area? Include all types of restaurants.

Rory


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Gulf Shores/Orange Beach:

Seafood- King Neptunes

Italian- Grazie

Steaks- Live Bait @ The Wharf


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

if u willing to stand in a line for an hour then difinately hit up landrys!!! best damn food ive EVER ate:hungry


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (9/28/2009)*if u willing to stand in a line for an hour then difinately hit up landrys!!! best damn food ive EVER ate:hungry


Wheres Landry's? What kind of food is it?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

dude i meant to say lamberts but landrys seafood house is amazing too

lamberts is in foley, it has like evrything u could imagine there.. its the place that literally throws yeast rolls at u

i always get the pork chops with all the sides 

its good ole fashion southern cookin at its finest.. i think its the number 6 spot to eat in the country

throwedrolls.com


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

When asked about OB I always recommend:



For Great Food:

Cosmo's

Lagniappe

Cobalt

Wolf Bay Lodge for the family



For Fun:



Tacky Jack's

Pirates Cove



Good luck & have fun!!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Deep South BBQ @ Hwy 10 and 59 right behind the gas station to the west.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Breakfast - HAZELS on 59. 

Not the one on the main strip. (Not even sure if they do the breakfast bar.)

Also what other options are you looking for. There are some good Chinese resturants on 59 by the outlet mall also. There are all about the same but some just have better or fresher sushi then the others.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (9/28/2009)*dude i meant to say lamberts but landrys seafood house is amazing too
> 
> lamberts is in foley, it has like evrything u could imagine there.. its the place that literally throws yeast rolls at u
> 
> ...


Eeew. You have issues.oke

I like Papa Roco's down by the beach. Dirty, warm beer, great atmosphere.

Live Bait at The Wharf is great for suchi, steaks and about anything else as well.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Man after reading the other responses I realizedI forgot a bunch.

Down south on CR-10 is awesome BBQ with big portions and a great sauce.

Lamberts is good but I got food poisoning the first time I ate there and have been reluctant to go there since. I'll give it a shot again one day.

Cobalts is awesome but pricey


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Cobalt is very good, the redfish pond in the lobby is pretty cool too.

The Original Oyster Househas good seafood also.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *JoeZ (9/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BigBrandon89 (9/28/2009)*dude i meant to say lamberts but landrys seafood house is amazing too
> ...


whats wrong with lamberts?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

It's just not my style. I've only eaten there once and was not impressed.

Hell, if you like it, that's all that matters. My favorite spot in Pensacola is a hot dog joint so ...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Lamberts is decent, not worth the wait and prices. Dont get me wrong its good food but not worth the hype.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yea it is kinda pricey but i damn sure love me some lamberts.. hell i might have to swing by there tomorrow with the gf


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

The original Lamberts was started in Sikeston, MO if you consider that "Southern" cooking. It is plain table fare and is better than many of the local bluecollar diners where I have eaten. I have eaten at all 3 of the Lamberts restaurants and the one in Foley is about the worst of the three, all things considered. The one in Sikeston rocks and the one in Springfield, MO is pretty good. I thought the prices were cheap compared to most restaurants down here and the large sized portions they dish out at Lamberts. 



I had friends down for a week's vacation and they stayed at La Hacienda condo in OB. The had seafood at the Hazel's on the main drag there and said it was probably the worst seafood they have eaten ever!! I haven't been there but I took them to Doc's Seafood up North of OB and they raved about the food there!! they wanted shrimp and I suggested that they get the Royal Reds instead of the regular Gulf shrimp and they ate themselves silly on those shrimp! They were good but they didn't come close to the steamed Royal Reds at Old Bay Steamer on Okaloosa Island.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Tacky Jacks has good atmosphere but I think the food there has gone downhill so bad its not worth eating.



'F'iz you, I'd try the follerin'



Doc's = best for local easy going food IMO by far

P. Cove = cheeseburger and fries

Guy Harvey Grill = more upscale and pricey, got a mahi plate that is awesome

Grazie = pretty good Italian

The Keg = great hamburger but the place is disgusting. 

Tin Top = all around good food



If you want to drive a bit, the Original Point over in Florida on Innerarity Point is killer. Its about 45 mins from OB.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ive only ever ate at the foley lamberts but i enjoyed it n yes they damn sure feed u good there


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Lambert's is usually a must when we hit that area. The line says a lot. Don't go any weekend during the summer or any three day weekend. Dang tourist. Hazel's isn't to bad either.


----------



## rlbonds (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks Guys

I know all about Hazels breakfast and the Original Oyster House. I appreciate all the other suggestions. Sushi at The Warf sounds great. Keep the suggestions coming. Where's Cosmos?


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

This place is worth the ride to Fairhope or they have another location in Daphne. Market By The Bay. All fresh local seafood cooked to perfection. They are a fried fish and seafood style place. No foreign shrimp....only local shrimp. Oysters are incredible. They have about 10 tables in Daphne and maybe 20 in Fairhope. Prices are incredibly fair. I have taken people from out of town there that look forward to next years trip to get to go back to Market By The Bay...

Small place.... Wonderful family runs both of them...ya gotta look for it....but it is my kinda local seafood place... 



Ronnie


----------



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

Tin Top is very hard to beat , I really like there tuna .


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

Cosmo`s is a nice place with good food and not tooformal.Try their firecracker shrimp as a meal or appetizer. Going to OB on the canal road its on the left between J&M Tackle and the red light. 

http://www.cosmosrestaurantandbar.com/

Ive lived a few miles from Lamberts and the old Wolf Bay Lodge for years and used to go to the lodge fairly often for lunch but their seafood platter has not got any better over the years and is now bumping $25 which is too much to me. Guy Harvey`s, nice place but theplatter was around 30 which I didnt get but whatever I got was overpriced and the margarita was not impressive either. I guess about 1/2 the price probably goes to overhead at the Wharf and Zekes. 

If you like the homestyle stuff at Lamberts its ok for the $10 plates and all the sides you want. Catch all the rolls you want during your meal too, put a few under your hat to take home. Never go there because I think its mostly tourists coming through for their one trip and the line is out the door into the parking lot.

Gulf Island Grill in GS was good also, I gues they are still there.Its next door to Hooters


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Aegean Breeze in Gulf Breeze is great for fresh seafood. Can't go wrong with whatever the fresh fish of the day is.

Stay away from Peg Leg Pete's on the Beach.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

we fish bon secour and finally found TIN TOP open. It was good but the atmosphere of LOCAL was wonderful. It is out of the way of "anything"--gotta know where it is. Lamberts....CHAIN< CHAIN< CHAIN> not impressed with any chain. Lamberts is nothing more than a buffet but without you scooping your own. There is a gas station off 59 that has the bEST fried chicken. And the old lULU's was a favorite but now that they have moved to the canal, occasionally it is fun to stop by for a bite.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

> *Death From Above (9/28/2009)*Aegean Breeze in Gulf Breeze is great for fresh seafood. Can't go wrong with whatever the fresh fish of the day is..




+1. well worth the drive over from gulf shores/orange beach imho. or from just about anywhere for that matter. my wife and i have been known to go to lunch or dinner, 2-3 hours away. aegean breeze is usually that kind of place. 

another is rocky and carlos in chalmette. ifn you're in alabama already, then you have a head start. its 20 minutes southwest of nola


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *FishnLane (9/28/2009)* There is a gas station off 59 that has the bEST fried chicken.


That would be DODGE'S......

Tore up many a chicken wings from that place. Never ate thier big chicken though.


----------



## irritation point (Sep 3, 2008)

The Point on Innerarity, The best gumbo around. Fried Mullet is great.


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

I have to agree that Lambert's is really good...Cobalt is hard to beat though! If you get over to Pensacola though Joey Patti's has an awesome lunch! I also like the atmosphere at the Oar House...


----------



## xrayfixer (Feb 18, 2009)

I like the classics....Sea n Suds in Gulf Shores has cold beer and the best fried shrimp I've ever had and Chets in Pensacola has amazing marinated fried flounder n cheese grits. The Fish House in P'cola has Grits a Ya Ya that's hard to explain.. a little more upscale and fru fru, but amazing food.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

No doubt about it; Badazz Chef's.:bowdown But you really have to know someone, and they don't take American Express.


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

I take trade in fishin trips plus now that I am an independent business owner, you can just call me and I ll come do dinner for 2..I do it all the time!

Seriously for $50.00 per person Ill do a 5 course meal and bring the wine...


----------



## greycj7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Breakfast-Tacky Jacks

Lunch-Pirates Cove

Dinner-Cosmos, Tin Top, Doc's, Shrimp Basket, Wolf Bay


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Decent sandwiches at Hub Staceys at Galvez Landing boat ramp.

Cactus Flower Cafe (California Mexican) on Gulf Beach Hwy.

Green's BBQ on Hwy 98 in Lillian for breakfast or southern lunch.


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

> *badazzchef (10/2/2009)*I take trade in fishin trips plus now that I am an independent business owner, you can just call me and I ll come do dinner for 2..I do it all the time!
> 
> Seriously for $50.00 per person Ill do a 5 course meal and bring the wine...


that aint a bad price can u post a menu of choices?i deal with a lot of people that might want your card


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

There is only one menu and that is the one you and I create together! Talk about fun at Christmas!


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

I really like Moe's BBQ in orange beach. The pork and chicken is great my favorite is the Smoked chicken sandwich Bama style it is very good. They also have very good sides.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Cobalt has this New York Strip on a bed of Mac and Cheese that is AWE-FRICKIN-SOME!!

It sounds weird but trust me,,ok I'm getting some drool going...


----------



## gzollinger (Oct 1, 2007)

last time I went to Pensacola with a buddy, we ate at a great Japanese place. I have no idea what the name was, but I have it in my GPS for next time. The place was crowded late, tucked into the back of a parking lot. Figured it must be good and it was great.

Also, can't believe nobody said Peg Leg Pete's. Despite the wait, I really like the food there. (but I am no local)


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

My personal favs: Cobalts, Cosmo's, Wolf Bay Lodge Restaurant, Bahama Bobs, Cafe Grazzie, Desoto's Kitchen, Sea and Suds and I do live in Gulf Shores. Lamberts is good if you haven't eaten for days and love heartburn  LuLu's, Hangout, and Live Bait are good to check out some bands with dinner. Papa Rocco's, Mudbugs, and Pink Pony are fav's for little bars. Off the road Tin Top, Nikki's, Fish Camp (They'll clean and cook your fish). High End: Villagio's at the Wharf or Nix on the Beach. I hear King Neptune's is good but I never go there.


----------

